# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  [CORAUD]:Cre en 1989, CORAUD Tendance 2010 : Rester comptitif en rduisant ses cots !

## Djug

*Tendance 2010 : Rester comptitif en rduisant ses cots !*




Consquence de la crise, les entreprises, pour rester comptitives, agissent de plus en plus  sur leurs cots (rduction des salaires, des moyens de communication)


=> Or, bnficier de systmes informatiques permettant une meilleure gestion de ses ressources, tels que le BSM et le BAM, proposs par la socit Coraud, peut permettre de rduire de manire considrable ses cots sans pour autant modifier lquilibre de lentreprise!



*Comment rester comptitif et sadapter aux nouveaux besoins du march  dans un contexte conomique fragile?*


Petites ou grandes, les entreprises ont du, pour faire face  lvolution du march et  la concurrence accrue, revoir leur fonctionnement et rechercher des solutions davant-gardes.

Savoir avec exactitude quelles charges mtiers sont exerces sur leur systme informatique et disposer dindicateurs prcis pour en anticiper les limites organisationnelles, logicielles ou encore oprationnelles, peut alors se rvler primordial.


Comment ? Grce au BSM (Business Service Management) et au BAM (Business Activity Monitoring), expertises informatiques contrles par la SSII franaise Coraud, qui permettent de planifier ses ressources informatiques pour mieux les grer.

Grce  ces techniques, une entreprise peut ainsi dterminer avec prcision quelles ressources informatiques devront tre mises en place pour grer ses besoins futurs, tout en anticipant les limites de capacit de son service informatique.

* LE BUT : Prvoir et anticiper lactivit pour mieux la grer*



 Le but de lactivit du BSM est de permettre doptimiser au mieux son parc informatique en prvoyant ses besoins en temps rel. , explique Philippe Delmarre, avant dajouter :


 Par exemple, elle a permis  Orange de modifier le discours commercial de ses conseillers directement en magasins, selon la tendance gnrale des ventes, et dviter ainsi les dysfonctionnements techniques parfois synonymes de pertes conomiques, de suivre en temps rel les ventes et den prvoir le nombre  la semaine, au jour,  lheure voire  la minute. 



*LES BENEFICES : Un contrle et une rduction des cots informatiques considrables* 



 Si loptimisation dun parc informatique  travers la mise en place du BSM reprsente dabord un enjeu stratgique, elle reprsente galement un enjeu conomique majeur pour les entreprises puisquelle permet  la fois :

- De comprendre et de prvoir dans le futur les charges exerces sur linfrastructure, et ainsi, den optimiser lutilisation.

- De dterminer les quipements informatiques en prvision des nouveaux services  dlivrer et des objectifs oprationnels et marketing.

- Didentifier la puissance machine gaspille et de diminuer ainsi limmobilisation des quipements.

- De matriser la croissance du parc informatique tout en anticipant et en rduisant les investissements matriels.

- De garantir une cohrence entre le dimensionnement des quipements et des besoins mtiers.

- Et enfin de contribuer  lamlioration de la qualit de service et de la disponibilit des applications.



*A propos de CORAUD :*

Cre en 1989, CORAUD est une socit de conseil et de services en systmes d'information, qui accompagne ses clients, acteurs majeurs de lindustrie, de la finance, des tlcommunications et du service public, dans lvolution de leur SI, au travers de ples de comptences spcialiss, portant notamment sur :
► Le conseil en systme dinformation, lassistance  matrise douvrage
► Les solutions intranet (Mthodes Agiles)
► Lamlioration des performances, la prdicticte de charges et la rduction des cots du SI

La valeur ajoute de la SSII repose sur son approche complte des systmes dinformation : du conseil fonctionnel ou technique,  la mise en uvre de solutions oprationnelles.



Pour en savoir plus sur Coraud : http://www.coraud.fr

----------

